# newbie



## Smoestar (Jan 8, 2010)

hey,

i randomly came accross this forum and thought i would join up! i have been keep mantises for the past few months now and im very keen on them!

so yeah ... hi !!

Smoe.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, from snowed in OHIO!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello Smoe and welcome to the forum.




You've already had some experience keeping mantids, so you're a leg up on most newbies. I hope you'll enjoy the forum and find lots of information... and maybe make some friends along the way. Again, welcome!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Smoestar (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the warm welcome  

its fairly snowy here in the uk, but not enough to get snowed in at home sadly!

i will post some pics up of my current collection when i have the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome for Yuma AZ!


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi there from down under!


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 9, 2010)

Sup from accross the pond!


----------

